# Upgrading from 8.3 to 8.4



## Mayhem30 (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm upgrading my server from 8.3 to 8.4 .. and now I'm getting prompted to rebuild all 3rd party applications.

Any idea why this is happening? I'm following these instructions to the tee : http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.4R/installation.html

I wanted to avoid this, and is why I did not make the jump to version 9.x or 10. I'm planning on getting a new server 6 months down the road and was going to make the jump on a fresh install.


----------



## kpa (Feb 12, 2014)

You don't have to rebuild anything when going from 8.3 to 8.4 unless the port contains a loadable kernel modules (emulators/virtualbox-ose for example) or depends on some kernel specific data structures (sysutils/lsof was like this before, not sure if anymore).


----------



## Mayhem30 (Feb 15, 2014)

Is there any way to pre-check my installed ports to see if they contain loadable kernel modules?


----------

